# Emirates equestrian centre



## Steve2622 (Aug 10, 2011)

After going around the various riding centres in Dubai my wife and I have decided to go with the above centre, the only problem being that we live in the Marina and it's a fair old trek. I work a lot so can't guarantee that I can drive her. I was hoping one of the more experienced members could give us some advice as to how they'd make the trip as she can't drive. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't help you with the answer, but can I ask which ones you visited and why this one was your choice?


----------



## Steve2622 (Aug 10, 2011)

We went to the equestrian centre in Jebel Ali, the polo club near the Arabian ranches and the centre at Club Joumana. The emirates equestrian centre for us other than the location was just all round best, decent price, good grounds, conditions for the horses and best atmosphere.


----------

